# Automatic Fillers - Your Opinions and Advice



## Maestro (Feb 28, 2011)

Greetings board!

So, my wife and I bottled our Blueberry Acai Skeeter Pee this past weekend and as we have done with several batches prior we used our Buon Vino Automatic Gravity Filler. It has been a dream to use up until this weekend. It started failing us in regards to its shutoff as well as with the overflow tube. The shutoff adjustment had to be constantly tweaked with every single bottle and it got to a point where I was having to manually pull the filler at every bottle. The overflow tube also kept allowing more wine than normal into the catch bottle.

Now, is it possible that after only ~200 bottles that my Buon Vino is failing already? There is visible rust on the adjustment screw so I am inclined to believe that the internals are in rough shape as well. Also, could you Buon Vino owners tell me your method for using the filler? I'm certain I have been using it correctly, but I really just want to be sure that I use all the correct motions and techniques needed for this piece of equipment.

Lastly, is this the best of the low cost auto fillers, or can anyone recommend something better? Some day we'll step up to stainless steel gravity auto fillers when we take our stuff to the next level, but for now we must stick with low cost options.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice.

Joe


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

I use this and after well over 1,000 bottles it still works like a champ. I cant see any rust in mine. Have you been soaking it in meta?


----------



## Maestro (Feb 28, 2011)

I just run meta through it before and after use to give it a good sanitizing and then run a shot of fresh water through it to make sure no meta buildup occurs.

Should I be doing something different?


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

I dont do after (meta). Just run water thru it. Sounds like meta may be corroding something. Maybe you can take it back or call the company for replacement.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 28, 2011)

I purchased it from Midwest so I'll give them a shout and see what they can do, if anything. Thanks for your insight.

Now, as far as technique, could you run me through how you use your filler and what you do in the process to get it going perfectly?


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

Maestro said:


> I purchased it from Midwest so I'll give them a shout and see what they can do, if anything. Thanks for your insight.
> 
> Now, as far as technique, could you run me through how you use your filler and what you do in the process to get it going perfectly?



New I would calabrate it with water. Put some water in a bucket and start to fill wine bottles. Adjust the screw so it dont overfil.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

The rust on the adjustment scew is a well known issue. Half of the brand new ones I see are already rusty. I took mine out and used some food grade lube on it and reinserted. Not using k-meta after cleaning is for real as I used to do this and then one day the top popped right off and the bearing fell out of it. Other then that this has been an awesome filler.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 28, 2011)

I just got mine, haven't used it yet, but I have some wines stacked up just waiting for the right moment.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got mine. Worked perfect out of the box. I am using a gravity feed to it, not a vacuum which I know you can also do. Not sure if my pump will go low enough. But it was easy and much better than the wands.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 28, 2011)

So, I'm wondering if I am doing something wrong in the process then. I know the carboy I am siphoning from should be higher than the Buon Vino, but how much higher should it be?

Also, where should the overflow bottle be in relation to the filling bottle? With such a short overflow tube I assume that they should just be side by side.

Amirite???


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

When I was using that filler I had the carboy on my wine making bench and I had a bottling crate on the floor that could hold about 32 bottles. I would move the overflow hose as needed. I would fill all 30 bottles and then go back and cork. Very easy process.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like you need to lube the mechanism. Just like anything that moves it needs to be lubricated. Mine was a little rough when I got mine and it used some very slippery lube on the outside (not any area that touches the wine) and it ops up perfect everytime and Ive had mine for about 4 years now. No rust on mine at all.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2011)

Like what? KY? 



Wade E said:


> I got mine and it used some very slippery lube on the outside


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike
And what is that doing in your home? What purpose do you have for it? (other than lubing the "filler")


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2011)

Hehehehehe......

I never said I had any, but it appears Wade has some! :>


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep, KY Liquid! Way slipperier then anyhthing else and gets in to all spots and Im not mentioning any letters!


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade,
What letters? Like A, B, C? Or, is it "X","Y","Z"


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

I was thinking more like G!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright, I set up an appointment for the three of you to see Father Al tomorrow for confession. Dang it's a good thing Julie and I are here to keep things in check!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

That place would burn if I stepped in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL there's already flames built in to the top of it


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

Not enough!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wade E said:


> That place would burn if I stepped in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't laugh, when my sister was married the first time, her father in law made some off the wall comment about God getting even with him. Not more than 5 minutes after everyone was out of the church, the ceiling above where he was sitting fell. I think the big guy was sending a message.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have that filler on my wish list from George.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been using the Buon Vino as well for the last year now. It worked great for the first few batches but will not pop up to shut off on its own any more. 

Looks like I need to head to the Pharmacy for some "Buon Vino Lube"...


----------



## Maestro (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely love the direction that his thread took off in. lol!!

Wade, what lube do you use on the filler?? I'm assuming the KY one was total humor, but I'll admit I'm lost on this one.

Runningwolf....what type of "bottling crate" do you use??


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2011)

I think he is serious!

Should work, its food grade I am guessing..........


----------



## Maestro (Mar 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I think he is serious!
> 
> *Should work, its food grade I am guessing.......... *



While medically speaking I would not doubt that it is "food" grade, my mind just sooooo does not want to, or need to, go there right now. lol!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2011)

Maestro said:


> Absolutely love the direction that his thread took off in. lol!!
> 
> Wade, what lube do you use on the filler?? I'm assuming the KY one was total humor, but I'll admit I'm lost on this one.
> 
> Runningwolf....what type of "bottling crate" do you use??



My crate is like the plastic milk crates only much larger and half the height. The nursery's get their plants in them from their vendors. If you see them at your local nursery try to snag one for a bottle or two of wine or see if they'll give/sell you one. They hold about 32 bottles and make it real easy for bottling.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2011)

I was not kidding!!!!!!! The part that needs lubing is the very top part so even thoiugh it is food grade lube it has no contact with yoiur wine. This lube is very slippery and is also very thin so its gets where it needs to get beter then most ther lubes and hey, when your done with the wine work it works great in the bedroom also!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2011)

Tmi! Tmi! Tmi! :<


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL LOL LOL !


----------

